

Show HN: Our take on the "Open Education" problem ... - ypg
http://www.pensieve.net

======
ypg
I've just launched a course publishing platform called Pensieve, and I was
looking for feedback / criticisms, as well as tips on how to get some
traction.

The platform makes it so that anybody can put together a course with videos,
embedded documents, assignments, quizzes, and all sorts of interactive
widgets. When they publish the course, anybody else can start studying it in a
systematic way. I love the Khan Academy, but there is no reason its as unique
as it is - the idea of the company is to truly democratize education by giving
individuals the tools for publication.

Specifically, one of the neat thing on the site is a screencasting tool, which
lets people talk and draw on a canvas in their web browser (wacom compatible),
and records that as a video that they can embed into their courses. There are
also browser drawing and audio recording tools as well.

Feedback? Suggestions? Right now, the the biggest work is solving the chicken
and egg content generation problem, and getting some initial traction.

